# Dual displays with nvidia

## erwan

I have an nvidia nForce with dual head and TV out, and I want to launch 2 different X servers: one on my monitor and one on my TV.

Xinerama works when I configure TwinView. But since what I want is two X servers, I defined 2 devices and 2 screens.

```

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "CRT"

    HorizSync   31.5 - 82.0

    VertRefresh 40-150

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "TV"

    HorizSync   30 - 50

    VertRefresh 60

    Option   "TVStandard"   "NTSC-J"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "nvidiacrt"

    Driver      "nvidia"

    BusID   "PCI:3:00:0"

    Screen   0

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "nvidiatv"

    Driver      "nvidia"

    BusID   "PCI:3:00:0"

    Screen   1

    Option   "ConnectedMonitor" "TV"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen0"

    Device      "nvidiacrt"

    Monitor     "CRT"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

        Virtual     1600 1280

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

        Virtual     1280 1024

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

   Virtual     1152 864

EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen1"

    Device      "nvidiatv"

    Monitor     "TV"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

        Virtual     1600 1280

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

        Virtual     1280 1024

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

   Virtual     1024 768

EndSubsection

EndSection

```

Finally, I want to define 2 layout. When I define only one, like this, it works:

```

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "duallayout"

    Screen "Screen1" leftOf "Screen0"

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

```

...This proves me that previous configuration was not so bad, but this is not what I want. I want 2 servers, so 2 layouts. Here is what I actually defined:

```

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "crtlayout"

    Screen "Screen0"

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "tvlayout"

    Screen "Screen1"

    InputDevice "Mouse2" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

```

So, I should be able to launch one and the other by using the -layout switch. It works fine for crtlayout, but for tvlayout I get the following errors - even if no other servers are running:

```

Symbol vgaHWGetIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol vgaHWGetIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol vgaHWGetIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol vgaHWGetIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol vgaHWGetIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol vgaHWGetIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol vgaHWGetIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol vgaHWGetIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol vgaHWGetIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol vgaHWGetIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol vgaHWSave from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol vgaHWGetIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol vgaHWSave from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol vgaHWGetIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol vgaHWGetIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol vgaHWGetIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol vgaHWGetIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol vgaHWGetIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol vgaHWRestore from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol vgaHWGetIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol vgaHWRestore from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol vgaHWGetIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol vgaHWGetIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol vgaHWGetIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol vgaHWUnmapMem from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol vgaHWGetIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbCloseScreen from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbWinPrivateIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbWinPrivateIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbCreateWindow from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbCreateGC from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbGCPrivateIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbValidateGC from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbPictureInit from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol vgaHWGetIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol vgaHWGetIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbWinPrivateIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbWinPrivateIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbWinPrivateIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol __glXActiveScreens from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdri.a is unresolved!

Symbol __glXActiveScreens from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdri.a is unresolved!

   *** If unresolved symbols were reported above, they might not

   *** be the reason for the server aborting.

Fatal server error:

Caught signal 4.  Server aborting

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 

    at http://wiki.X.Org

 for help. 

Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.1.log" for additional information.

```

Any idea? I am very close to have a multimedia box virtually independant from my desktop PC on my TV!

----------

## Shan

Well for starters, do you actually HAVE a second mouse and keyboard, and are they defined?  I cant say for sure this is the problem (in fact, it probably isnt) but I'm sure it would pose a problem since your calling them on your second config.

----------

## erwan

I have a secondary mouse but no secondary keyboard (yet). To avoid adding possible problems sources, I tryed this layout:

```

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "tvlayout"

    Screen "Screen1"

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

```

When no other X server is running. Actually, I realize my problem is not directly related to "use 2 X servers at the same time" but "Screen1" as I defined it works as a secondary screen but not alone.

----------

## r3pek

can i ask why do you want 2 servers instead of only one doing the work for the 2 monitors?

----------

## Shan

 *r3pek wrote:*   

> can i ask why do you want 2 servers instead of only one doing the work for the 2 monitors?

 

If you've read the thread.....

Whats wanted is more or less two active, seperate screens, emulating the ability to have two users running on one machine simultaniously.  Only in this case, in lieu of a seperate monitor for the second 'user', a TV is the display device.  Under normal circumstances, running two displays on the same server instance would mean the desktop is split, not a completley seperate login.

----------

## erwan

This is right, Shan.

Actually, I want an independant multimedia box on my TV, so I can watch DVD or divx in an independant way, with separate keyboard and mouse.

So if my girlfriend wants to watch a divx on the TV while I'm on my computer, she doesn't need to ask me to launch it but rather takes the remote-controller-like mouse and launch it by herself, just like if it were an other computer.

I will never use my TV as a secondary screen for applications, so a double screen desktop doesn't makes sense for me.

----------

## sethleon

Hi,

I have exactly the same problem,

in former times it worked using those 2 splitted screens,

but now i also get unresolved symbols ...

I recently emerged the newest nvidia-kernel,

there stood something with a hint for kernel 2.6.6,

I'll install kernel 2.6.7 and hope it will fix those problems.

----------

